# Poll to help with registered name



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

I need help coming up with the first part of my GSD's registered name. It must start with an S since he was from an S litter. I've narrowed it down to 12 names so far and have added an option for other. I would like a strong, male German name for him. If you chose other, please let me know what name you came up with. 

Thanks!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

'Sergeant Schultz' from Hogan's Heroes..... Double S...


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

I loved Sergeant Schultz! lol


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

ooo! I changed my mind. 

From your other thread: I like Stryker.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sigiwald! Call him siggs or siggy for short


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

brightspot said:


> ooo! I changed my mind.
> 
> From your other thread: I like Stryker.


I do like Stryker, too. Hmm...


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Sigiwald! Call him siggs or siggy for short


This one isn't a puppy, but a 3 1/2 year old adult that I adopted from a shelter last year. I just found his breeders through his microchip and they are going to let me register him.  The previous owners that didn't care about him, never registered him. His name has been Bentley since he was purchased by them and he responds to it. I'm not sure I would want to change it and call him something else.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Saxon - dagger


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like both Saelec & Sterlyn. If I had to choose between the two I'd go with Sterlyn


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

You can register him with a formal name and still call him Bentley.


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

brightspot said:


> You can register him with a formal name and still call him Bentley.


Yeah, that's what I'm planning on doing. I was going to have Bentley as part of his formal name, after the S name, but didn't think it fit with the German names I had found. He will still be called Bentley, or the nicknames, like Bentabewabby (ben-tah-be-wah-be), that I have for him. lol


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

d4lilbitz said:


> Saxon - dagger


I really like this one.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Sabazius- God of beer...


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

My2shepherds said:


> Sabazius- God of beer...


lol! :silly::toasting:


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

You know if you wanted to name him Bentley you could just put a Sir or Sire in front of it. Or does that not qualify as an S name?


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Got another one... kind of morbid but Sarcophagus is Greek (I believe) for Flesh Eater... lol


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

My2shepherds said:


> You know if you wanted to name him Bentley you could just put a Sir or Sire in front of it. Or does that not qualify as an S name?


Yeah, I thought about putting Sir Bentley, but decided I really want a German name to go with vom GerdesHaus.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Is your forum name your last name?


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

No, it's not. It was actually part of a color of a German car I owned and always liked it. lol It's not German, though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sieben is spelled wrong on the poll.

Of the choices on the poll, I'd pick Serge. If I had my own choice it would be Siruis.


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

Liesje said:


> Sieben is spelled wrong on the poll.
> 
> Of the choices on the poll, I'd pick Serge. If I had my own choice it would be Siruis.


Yeah, I noticed that yesterday. I don't think it will let me update.


----------



## Irish Kathy (Feb 17, 2013)

I like Sasha because a "Protector of Man" is exactly what a good German Shephard Dog should be. :halogsd::gsdbeggin:


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I actually really like your username....it sounds cool paired with Bentley, and hey they are both cars/car brands!


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

Irish Kathy said:


> I like Sasha because a "Protector of Man" is exactly what a good German Shephard Dog should be. :halogsd::gsdbeggin:


Our female GSD's name is already Sasha.


----------



## santorin (May 8, 2013)

Lobo dog said:


> I actually really like your username....it sounds cool paired with Bentley, and hey they are both cars/car brands!


 I have always like my username. lol 

Update...breeder is no longer responding to me, so I think she's decided not to let me register him until her kennel name, even though his original buyers never registered him. Now I have to figure out a full name to register him by since I plan to title him. I was really hoping to user her kennel name, though.  Would have been good for her kennel if he excels in sports and obedience.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stryker.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Like Stein, nice and strong sounding. I prefer names that are easy to say, with less chance of being misunderstood, if you have to shout it, lol. One or 2 syllables at most, and not soft when calling. Just my opinion.


----------

